# Gunny says...somebody picked the wrong diner!



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsVCHE7ayPE&feature=colike


----------



## seasoned (Nov 2, 2012)

Glock is a great firearm. I clean mine once a year just before qualification.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 2, 2012)

Still funny. First time I saw that was here:

[YT]3GAgIBgOA3M[/YT]


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2012)

I remember that film!


----------

